# فضيحة المنتدى



## جيلان (9 أغسطس 2008)

نشرت في احد المنتديات مشاركة بعنوان نصيحة قراها 10 اشخاص في مئة يوم 


ونشرت في نفس المنتدى مشاركة بعنوان فضيحة قراها مئة شخص في يوم 

هذه اكبر فضيحة ...
لكن ...

اذا كنت تبحث عن فضيحة 
اهديك اخي واختي هذي النصيحة 

نحن في عصر فقدت فيه الصورة مصداقيتها 

فبرنامج الفوتو شوب وغيره يكسي العاري ويعري الكاسي 


لا تصدق كل ماترى 

لا تحدث بكل ما تسمع 

لا تنشر كل ما قرات

لا تبحث عن الغريب 

ابحث عن المفيد 

لان غلط ان الانسان يتحدث عن كل ما يسمع

واعلم انك حتى ان تركت المنتدى فمشاركاتك باقية وهى التى سوف تدل على شخصيتك

فدائما ابحث عن شىء يفيدك ولا تفرح بوجودك الفضائح ولا تساهم فى نشرها لان اغلبها ليس به شىء من الصحة

وسلام ونعمة


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 أغسطس 2008)

*خضتينى يا جيجى كنت داخله اتخانق هههههههههه
بس بجد كلام مظبوط ولازم ناخد بالنا ومنصدقش اى خبر بنقراه أو صوره بنشوفها .. لان مجال الخداع بقى كبير جداً .. ميرررسى يا حبيبتى على موضوعك ده وربنا يعوض تعبك .​*


----------



## mina_007 (9 أغسطس 2008)

> لا تصدق كل ماترى
> 
> لا تحدث بكل ما تسمع
> 
> ...


*موضوع جميل جدا*
*وكلام رائع*


----------



## My Rock (9 أغسطس 2008)

انا دخلت اطرد بصراحة..


----------



## faris sd4l (9 أغسطس 2008)

*موضوع كتير حلو ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## just member (9 أغسطس 2008)

*هى الحكاية تخض صح *
*بس انا دخلت اشوف اية الخلل اللى ممكن يحصل وسطينا يوصل لكلمة فضيحة دى *
*وبصراحة ومن  قبل ما ادخل ماكنتش مصدق*
*واهو الحمد لله *
*ربنا ستر*
**​


----------



## M a r i a m (9 أغسطس 2008)

يخرب عقلك يابت خضيتيني
انا قولت انك اتعديتي منى ولا حاجة
ههههههههههه
بس موضوع جامد تحفة موووووووووت​


----------



## جيلان (9 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: فضيحة المنتدى*

*


Dona Nabil قال:



خضتينى يا جيجى كنت داخله اتخانق هههههههههه
بس بجد كلام مظبوط ولازم ناخد بالنا ومنصدقش اى خبر بنقراه أو صوره بنشوفها .. لان مجال الخداع بقى كبير جداً .. ميرررسى يا حبيبتى على موضوعك ده وربنا يعوض تعبك .​

أنقر للتوسيع...


ههههههههههههههه
ايون عارفة انا الضمير الكاروهات ده
تسلمى يا قمر وابقى اتخانقى معايا على الايميل 
بلاش فضايح:smile01*


----------



## جيلان (9 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: فضيحة المنتدى*

*


mina_007 قال:



موضوع جميل جدا
وكلام رائع

أنقر للتوسيع...


ربنا يخليك
اول واحد يجبر بخاطرى
دنا هطلع متكسرة من هنا*


----------



## *malk (9 أغسطس 2008)

*سعادتك منزلة الموضوع عشان تخضى المنتدى يعنى*
*ماااااااااشى *
*لينا ميل نتخانق فية براحتنا*
*عشان الفضااايح*


----------



## kokielpop (9 أغسطس 2008)

*موضوع رائع تسلم ايدك جيلان*​


----------



## جيلان (9 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: فضيحة المنتدى*

*


My Rock قال:



انا دخلت اطرد بصراحة..

أنقر للتوسيع...


يا لهوى
بقى انت تعرف عنى اعمل حاجة وحشة بردوا يا روك:smile01
دنا طيبة وغلبانة
يا ريت كان فى منى عشرين فى المنتدى*


----------



## ناريمان (9 أغسطس 2008)

*فضيحة المنتدى ايه يا جى جى خضتينى قلت البت مالها جرالها حاجة في عقلها 

كنت هسال عليك علي طول قبل ما اشوف الموضوع بس ربنا ستر بقي 

بس موضوع جامد موووووووووووووووووووت​*


----------



## بنت الفادى (9 أغسطس 2008)

كلامك مظبوط
ربنا معاكى
بس انتى خضيتنى
ربنا يسمحك​


----------



## جيلان (9 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: فضيحة المنتدى*

*


faris sd4l قال:



موضوع كتير حلو ربنا يباركك​

أنقر للتوسيع...


ميرسى يا فارس على المرور
جبتلك صرع طبعا*


----------



## جيلان (9 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: فضيحة المنتدى*

*


come with me قال:



هى الحكاية تخض صح 
بس انا دخلت اشوف اية الخلل اللى ممكن يحصل وسطينا يوصل لكلمة فضيحة دى 
وبصراحة ومن  قبل ما ادخل ماكنتش مصدق
واهو الحمد لله 
ربنا ستر
​

أنقر للتوسيع...


لا ربنا ما يجيب فضايح
طول ما فى روك وكوبتك اتطمن
يلا كلمتين حلوين بقى عشن كنت هتطرد من شوية
وجامل عشن تعيش ههههههههههه*


----------



## جيلان (9 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: فضيحة المنتدى*

*


y_a_r_a قال:



يخرب عقلك يابت خضيتيني
انا قولت انك اتعديتي منى ولا حاجة
ههههههههههه
بس موضوع جامد تحفة موووووووووت​

أنقر للتوسيع...


ههههههههههههههههههههه
احسن
انتى بالذات بتفرح فيكى
اهه نردلك شوية من الى بتعمليه فينا
وبتزعئى كمان
اجرى يا بت من هنا*​


----------



## جيلان (9 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: فضيحة المنتدى*

*

keky قال:



سعادتك منزلة الموضوع عشان تخضى المنتدى يعنى
ماااااااااشى 
لينا ميل نتخانق فية براحتنا
عشان الفضااايح

أنقر للتوسيع...


ه اكلمك على الايميل عشن كل شوية تقوليلى برة برة
انسى
حسابى هاخده منك هنا:11azy:​*


----------



## MarMar2004 (9 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: فضيحة المنتدى*

بجد اتخضيت يا جيلا وقلت البت حصلها ايه ؟
موضوع جميل جدا


----------



## BITAR (9 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: فضيحة المنتدى*

*ربنا يسامحك يا جيلان*​


----------



## جيلان (10 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: فضيحة المنتدى*

*

kokielpop قال:



موضوع رائع تسلم ايدك جيلان​

أنقر للتوسيع...


هىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى
واحد تانى مشتمنيش
نردهالك يوم فرحك كدى يا رب​*


----------



## *malk (10 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: رد: فضيحة المنتدى*



جيلان قال:


> *ه اكلمك على الايميل عشن كل شوية تقوليلى برة برة*
> *انسى*
> 
> *حسابى هاخده منك هنا:11azy:*​



*تصدقى انك فعلا غاوية فضايح*
*طب برة بقى*
*هه*


----------



## جيلان (10 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: فضيحة المنتدى*

*

ناريمان قال:



فضيحة المنتدى ايه يا جى جى خضتينى قلت البت مالها جرالها حاجة في عقلها 

كنت هسال عليك علي طول قبل ما اشوف الموضوع بس ربنا ستر بقي 

بس موضوع جامد موووووووووووووووووووت​

أنقر للتوسيع...


يهدك
هى وصلت لعقلها
والنبى لاطخك واقطعك واعبيكى فى كياس
بس لما اشوفك :11azy:​*


----------



## جيلان (10 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: فضيحة المنتدى*

*

بنت الفادى قال:



كلامك مظبوط
ربنا معاكى
بس انتى خضيتنى
ربنا يسمحك​

أنقر للتوسيع...


هههههههههههههههههه
مش قادرة احدد موقفك
حضيتك ولا عجبك
وربنا يسامحك الى فى الاخر دى مش مرتحالها
عموما الاعمال بالنيات بقى:t9:
وتسلمى يا قمرة على المرور​*


----------



## ناريمان (10 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: رد: فضيحة المنتدى*



جيلان قال:


> *
> 
> يهدك
> هى وصلت لعقلها
> ...





ده* انا خايفة عليكى يا جى جى قلت بقي مادام المسألة وصلت لكده 

احجزلك في المعمورة:t30:       ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

بس يا خسارة كده انتى حرمتيهم من أنسك ههههههههههههههههههه


تقطعى مين يا بت:smil8:​*


----------



## جيلان (10 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: فضيحة المنتدى*

*


MarMar2004 قال:



بجد اتخضيت يا جيلا ؟
موضوع جميل جدا

أنقر للتوسيع...


الف لابعد الشر عليكى من الخضة يا قمر
انشلة ناريمان:t30:
هى والملك فؤاد فى يوم واحد




			وقلت البت حصلها ايه
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

انتوا مالكم كلكم كدى شاكين فى قدراتى العقلية 
منه لله الى كان السبب*


----------



## جيلان (10 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: فضيحة المنتدى*

*


bitar قال:



ربنا يسامحك يا جيلان​

أنقر للتوسيع...


ههههههههههههههه
يا هلا يا هلا
مستر بيتر عندنا
اكيد لو فضيحة كنت هنزلها فى المباركين عشن السياح
منت عارفنى يا بيتر يا اخويا مش بتاعة فضايح*​


----------



## جيلان (11 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: رد على: رد: فضيحة المنتدى*

*


keky قال:



تصدقى انك فعلا غاوية فضايح
طب برة بقى
هه

أنقر للتوسيع...


مش طالعة 
على قلبك:t30:*


----------



## twety (11 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: فضيحة المنتدى*

*



لا تصدق كل ماترى 

لا تحدث بكل ما تسمع 

لا تنشر كل ما قرات

لا تبحث عن الغريب 

ابحث عن المفيد 

أنقر للتوسيع...


هو كلام حلو
ومستغربه علكى
اول مرة اشوفك عاقله
بس الصراحه كنت مستغربه
بس قولت مستحيل تجرؤى وتنزلى حاجه كده يعنى
هههههههههههههههه

عارفاكى ياروووووحى
سكررررررر طبعا
هههههههههههههه
*


----------



## أَمَة (11 أغسطس 2008)

جيلان قال:


> نشرت في احد المنتديات مشاركة بعنوان نصيحة قراها 10 اشخاص في مئة يوم
> 
> 
> ونشرت في نفس المنتدى مشاركة بعنوان فضيحة قراها مئة شخص في يوم
> ...


 
*كلامك* يا جيلان مش بس حلو كثير
بل *صحيح* *100%*

سلام 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ونعمة​


----------



## emy (12 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: فضيحة المنتدى*

*ههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا يا جى حى عالموضوع*​


----------



## جيلان (12 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: رد على: رد: فضيحة المنتدى*

*


ناريمان قال:



			ده انا خايفة عليكى يا جى جى قلت بقي مادام المسألة وصلت لكده 

احجزلك في المعمورة:t30:       ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

بس يا خسارة كده انتى حرمتيهم من أنسك ههههههههههههههههههه


تقطعى مين يا بت:smil8:​

أنقر للتوسيع...


يا لهوى
معمورة:11azy:

طيب احسن بردوا اهه اروح اركب عجل:t30:*​


----------



## جيلان (12 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: فضيحة المنتدى*

*

twety قال:





هو كلام حلو
ومستغربه علكى
اول مرة اشوفك عاقله



أنقر للتوسيع...



عارفاكى يا بت انتى مش هتستريحى غير لما تشوفى دمك سايح انتى واختك




			بس الصراحه كنت مستغربه
بس قولت مستحيل تجرؤى وتنزلى حاجه كده يعنى
هههههههههههههههه

عارفاكى ياروووووحى
سكررررررر طبعا
هههههههههههههه
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


ههههههههههههه
مش من قلبك طبعا ياختى
بس طبعا مش هجرىء
انتى عايزة روك يطيرنى واتسوح مع الزوار وترتاحى منى
بعينك:t30:​*


----------



## جيلان (12 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: فضيحة المنتدى*

*


أمة قال:



كلامك يا جيلان مش بس حلو كثير
بل صحيح 100%

سلام 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ونعمة​

أنقر للتوسيع...


ميرسى حبيبتى لمرورك الجميل
ربنا يبارك فى عقليتك الرائعة
نورتى يا قمر*


----------



## جيلان (12 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: فضيحة المنتدى*

*

emy قال:



ههههههههههههههههههههههه
شكرا يا جى حى عالموضوع​

أنقر للتوسيع...


العفوا يا قمرة
وميرسى لمشاركتك الجميلة
نورتىىىىىى​*


----------



## meraaa (12 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: فضيحة المنتدى*

_موضوع جميييل فعلا ياجيلان... للاسف بقينا موجودين عشان ندور على الفضايح بنتلهف اوى اننا نعرف فضايح الناس وبنسسى ان احنا كمان لينا فضايحنا اللى ربنا ساترها عن عيون الناس .. ارحمنا ياااارب وسامحنا وابعد عنينا عن عيوب الاخرين وخلينا دايما نشوف كل حلو فيهم ... الف شكر ياجيلان على الموضوع الرائع ده ربنا معاك_​


----------



## مارى ام يوسف (12 أغسطس 2008)

سلام المسيح
انا بقى لى يومين مادخلتش على المنتدى واول مادخلت لقيت فضيحه للامعه جيلان قلت ايه اللى حصل يارب استر ولما قرات فى الاول اتخنقت منك بعدين لقيت كلامك صح وعندك حق 
يارب استر علينا نشكرك يارب لانك سترتنا واعنتنا وحفظتنا وقبلتنا اليك


----------



## جيلان (13 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: فضيحة المنتدى*

*

meraaa قال:



موضوع جميييل فعلا ياجيلان... للاسف بقينا موجودين عشان ندور على الفضايح بنتلهف اوى اننا نعرف فضايح الناس وبنسسى ان احنا كمان لينا فضايحنا اللى ربنا ساترها عن عيون الناس .. ارحمنا ياااارب وسامحنا وابعد عنينا عن عيوب الاخرين وخلينا دايما نشوف كل حلو فيهم ... الف شكر ياجيلان على الموضوع الرائع ده ربنا معاك​

أنقر للتوسيع...


لا شكر على واجب حبيبتى
وعندك حق فعلا
المفروض نحط نفسنا مكان اى حد
ميرسى يا قمر على تعلقيك المميز​*


----------



## جيلان (13 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: فضيحة المنتدى*

*

مارى ام يوسف قال:



سلام المسيح
انا بقى لى يومين مادخلتش على المنتدى واول مادخلت لقيت فضيحه للامعه جيلان قلت ايه اللى حصل يارب استر ولما قرات فى الاول اتخنقت منك بعدين لقيت كلامك صح وعندك حق 
يارب استر علينا نشكرك يارب لانك سترتنا واعنتنا وحفظتنا وقبلتنا اليك

أنقر للتوسيع...


ههههههههههههههه
ميرسى يا قمر على كلامك الحلو ده
بس اتخنقتى منى:11azy:
يادى الفضيحة ام جلاجل 30:
يادى الجرسة ام دلادل30:

يلا هعديها المرادى لكن المرة الجاية لا يمكن تنزل ابدا
هقطعك واعبيكى فى كياس
مرحمكيش منى غير دول




			بعدين لقيت كلامك صح وعندك حق
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


ميرسى يا قمرة على المرور
نورتى حبيبتى​*


----------



## veronika (13 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: فضيحة المنتدى*

*ربنا مش هيسيبك يا جيلان 
خضيتي المنتدى كله يا بنتي 
بس فكره حلوه و موضوع احلى 
ربنا يباركك يا قمر​*


----------



## جيلان (13 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: فضيحة المنتدى*

*

veronika قال:



ربنا مش هيسيبك يا جيلان 
خضيتي المنتدى كله يا بنتي 
بس فكره حلوه و موضوع احلى 
ربنا يباركك يا قمر​

أنقر للتوسيع...


ههههههههههههههههههه
بتدعى عليا يا مصيبة:11azy:
ماشى ماشى
يلا زى بعضه هعمل باصلى واقلك نورتى:smil12:​*


----------



## amjad-ri (15 أغسطس 2008)

هههههههههههههه

انتي  خوفتيني  كتير

بجد  كلامك صحيح​


----------



## جيلان (15 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: فضيحة المنتدى*

*

amjad-ri قال:



هههههههههههههه

انتي  خوفتيني  كتير

بجد  كلامك صحيح​

أنقر للتوسيع...


ههههههههههههههههه
تعيش وتاخد غيرها
نورت يا امجد​*


----------



## Mina Darwish (16 أغسطس 2008)

انا افتكرتها فضيحة بجد
بس بجد موضوع رائع

God Bless You​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (16 أغسطس 2008)

موضوع جميل قووووي




مرسي ليكي جيلان


----------



## sosana (16 أغسطس 2008)

موضوع جميل اووووووووووووي بس اتخضيت اوووووووي برده
ميرسي يا جيلان على الموضوع الجامد ده
تسلم ايدك يا قمر
وربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## جيلان (16 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: فضيحة المنتدى*

*


Mina Darwish قال:



انا افتكرتها فضيحة بجد
بس بجد موضوع رائع

God Bless You​

أنقر للتوسيع...


هههههههههههههههه
لا يا اخويا هو احنا وش فضايح بردوا
بس نورت بردوا30:​*


----------



## جيلان (16 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: فضيحة المنتدى*

*


mikel coco قال:



			موضوع جميل قووووي




مرسي ليكي جيلان
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


تسلم يا مايكل لمرورك الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## جيلان (16 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: فضيحة المنتدى*

*


sosana قال:



موضوع جميل اووووووووووووي بس اتخضيت اوووووووي برده
ميرسي يا جيلان على الموضوع الجامد ده
تسلم ايدك يا قمر
وربنا يبارك حياتك

أنقر للتوسيع...


هههههههههههههههه
احسن:t30:
يلا بقى كل يوم من ده
وانتى قلبك ضعيف يعنى لو قريتى الموضوع كل يوم هتتخضى تانى بردوا هههههههههههههه​*


----------

